# need some help on something



## alex16 (Feb 23, 2005)

this is prolly a dumb thing to ask but i need to know, do i need to leave atitool on when i im playing a game, and i was going to ask, im useing a ati radeon 9200 video card i have my mem 207.41 and core at 283.50. if any of yall are useing that card could ya tell me if thats about right are not? 

thanks


----------



## alex16 (Feb 23, 2005)

also even though when i did this mt FPS went up in the 3D view the FPS didnt change none while playing a game


----------



## ADV4NCED (Feb 23, 2005)

Look @ your other post, I replied there!   

P.S > in future, plz dont make the same topic twice, thnks!


----------



## alex16 (Feb 23, 2005)

im sorry wont happen again


----------

